# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Përshëndetje me këngë e tinguj

## land

çfare kenge po degjoni ne keto momente?


You can't always get what you want..........rollingstones(the true kings of rock)

----------


## BaBa

po degjoj kangen e Conte straic  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DI_ANA

"Un cuore malato"...Lara Fabien e Gigi D'alessio

----------


## Nyx

Evanescene- Whisper .... i know i can stop the pain if im willing all the way

----------


## pellumbi

don omar "regatone mix"

ju pershendes te gjitheve... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

Kengen e madherishme...child in time........Jan Gillian...deep purple

----------


## Force-Intruder

> po degjoj kangen e Conte straic


{Snipering} Bang! Headshot!

Une M.Manson - Rock is Dead...

----------


## Agon_xh

Stone Sour - Through Glass
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUSgZDcF-xE

----------


## INFINITY©

Une po degjoj kengen "Said I love you....but I lied" nga Michael Bolton

----------


## Force-Intruder

Sot qenka ne mood vetem per Metallica...

Playing : Metallica - Die my darling

Next : Metallica - Ain't my b1tch

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Une po degjoj kengen "Said I love you....but I lied" nga Michael Bolton


LoooL... pls  mos me thuj qe do vesh edhe Lady in red nga mrapa...
Po me kujto gjimnazin...  :shkelje syri:

----------


## INFINITY©

> LoooL... pls  mos me thuj qe do vesh edhe Lady in red nga mrapa...
> Po me kujto gjimnazin...


ncuq, mbrapa vura McFly "The heart never lies".........listen to it, it's a cool song  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

Blue - Morandi

----------


## Nyx

lol nje nga me sensualet e kengeve .... Lenny Kravitz- Belive in me
sikur mos te isha ketu ku jam i kisha fut nje bubble bath per qef tim me ket kengen ne sfond ahhh

----------


## Force-Intruder

> sikur mos te isha ketu ku jam i kisha fut nje bubble bath per qef tim me ket kengen ne sfond ahhh


Ke webcam kur te vendosesh te degjosh heren tjeter ket kengen?
Pay per view natyrisht  :ngerdheshje: 

The offspring - She ain't no ball and chain

----------


## land

Purple rain......prince

tjetra......thunderstruck.-....ACDC

----------


## Nyx

Nga i madhi Celentano- Confessa

ps: F-I with how many zeros does ur bank account end lol :ngerdheshje: 
kur te jet duke u dhen Jerry Springer Show do te bej nje ze :perqeshje:

----------


## Apollyon

Hotel California - Eagles

----------


## INFINITY©

Ja po e filloj une prape kete teme me nje pershendetje te vecante per Force-Intruder  :ngerdheshje: 

N-JOY IT  :perqeshje:

----------


## INFINITY©

Force-Intruder ne pergjigje te asaj kenges tende te Michael Bolton, ja po te pershendes une me nje  :buzeqeshje: 




dhe po nuk dite vjen kjo kenga tjeter pastaj  :ngerdheshje:

----------

